# Synthetic Oil ?



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

B7100HST-D

Is Pennzoil full synthetic 10-30W ok to use in this little diesel engine? It's not my tractor but it's on my property and I've been doing some maintenance on it. I've been waiting for the owner to bring me 5 quarts of oil and a filter so I can change it. He has a regular house in town so he really has no use for it, that's why he brought it up to my place. I really don't know what his intentions are for it but I'd like to get him to buy that oil. So, five quarts of the Pennzoil synthetic is like half the price of regular oil. I might be able to convince him to buy that. 

Oh yeah, he inherited the tractor. I have a Ford 8N and a MF202 Workbull so I really don't need it either.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Synthetic or dino oil would be fine, but it should be a diesel spec engine oil regardless of the route you take.
If the tractor is parked on your property, does the owner let you use it? Are you using it? If he isn't charging you for using it, and you are, I'd say it would be prudent to pay for the oil yourself. 4 quarts and a filter?!? Maybe ask the owner what he uses and put that in it. Some owners can be fussy about what goes into their equipment. I'd like to be consulted if I ever, ever had the inkling of lending my tractor.
Something to think about.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Synthetic or dino oil would be fine, but it should be a diesel spec engine oil regardless of the route you take.
> If the tractor is parked on your property, does the owner let you use it? Are you using it? If he isn't charging you for using it, and you are, I'd say it would be prudent to pay for the oil yourself. 4 quarts and a filter?!? Maybe ask the owner what he uses and put that in it. Some owners can be fussy about what goes into their equipment. I'd like to be consulted if I ever, ever had the inkling of lending my tractor.
> Something to think about.


As I said, he knows nothing about tractors. He is actually a friend of my nephews. He brought it here because I have two tractors and five acres. He brought it here mainly for me to teach him what he needs to know about tractors and like I said he has a house with a small yard in town. My nephew actually lives in a mobile home on my five acres. 

He said that I can play with it all I want while he figures out what he is going to do with it. I have two tractors, both with FEL's. I also have a five foot mower deck, a landscape rake and a box blade. So I definitely don't need to use this little tractor. I have already purchased a set of keys for it since no one could find the original keys. He had the switch pulled out of the dash and was jumping the wires with a screw driver to start it. I purchased a new decompression knob and cable since the old one was completely frozen up. I paid for this stuff and did not ask him to repay me. It's been sitting here for two weeks now and I have not even started it up since then. The engine oil on the dipstick is completely black so I didn't not even want to run it with that oil in it. I have never seen oil that dirty in an engine. 

Funny thing though, I also purchased a set of three manuals for it, owners manual, service manual and parts manual and none of those manuals show a decompression knob on it but this thing actually had one that was frozen up and would not work at all. Even the guy at my Kubota dealer in town could not find anything in his system that says this thing had a decompression knob on it. But on the dash, it even says "decompression knob" in very faded lettering by the knob. As I said, I have not started it since installing that new cable.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, that sheds a different light on things. I see your other posts, just didn't click with the decompression knob and such.
A decent 10W30 synthetic diesel engine oil should be fine. The oil filter , you may have to see if you can read the name and number on the filter itself. And yes, the I agree that the owner should pay and supply these things before you sink any more money into it!.
Here's what I found at the NAPA site, you could use these numbers to cross reference the bran you prefer.
http://www.nfhconnect.com/Lookup/ApplicationLookup?Section=4


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok, still trying to figure this oil thing. Now I found and explanation for the donut type symbal on oil .

The J4 is rated for 4 stroke diesel engines. Of if it has a J2 it's for two stroke diesel engines. Not being familiar with diesels at all, I don't know the difference between a four stroke or a two stroke diesel. Which is this little 3 cylinder Kubota engine?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe it has the Kubota D750-AH engine and that is a 4 cycle engine, not a 2. It should spell it out in the manual.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I believe it has the Kubota D750-AH engine and that is a 4 cycle engine, not a 2. It should spell it out in the manual.


Yes, sorry, I did look through one of the manuals again at the specs and it said 4 cycle. I still don't understand why the manuals do not mention that decompression knob. Even in the operators manual under the "starting procedure" it makes no mention of it.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

caryc said:


> As I said, he knows nothing about tractors. He is actually a friend of my nephews. He brought it here because I have two tractors and five acres. He brought it here mainly for me to teach him what he needs to know about tractors and like I said he has a house with a small yard in town. My nephew actually lives in a mobile home on my five acres.
> 
> He said that I can play with it all I want while he figures out what he is going to do with it. I have two tractors, both with FEL's. I also have a five foot mower deck, a landscape rake and a box blade. So I definitely don't need to use this little tractor. I have already purchased a set of keys for it since no one could find the original keys. He had the switch pulled out of the dash and was jumping the wires with a screw driver to start it. I purchased a new decompression knob and cable since the old one was completely frozen up. I paid for this stuff and did not ask him to repay me. It's been sitting here for two weeks now and I have not even started it up since then. The engine oil on the dipstick is completely black so I didn't not even want to run it with that oil in it. I have never seen oil that dirty in an engine.
> 
> Funny thing though, I also purchased a set of three manuals for it, owners manual, service manual and parts manual and none of those manuals show a decompression knob on it but this thing actually had one that was frozen up and would not work at all. Even the guy at my Kubota dealer in town could not find anything in his system that says this thing had a decompression knob on it. But on the dash, it even says "decompression knob" in very faded lettering by the knob. As I said, I have not started it since installing that new cable.


caryc,
Just because the engine oil is black, especially in a diesel, doesn't mean it's no good. When you change it and the filter, the new oil will likely be black after just a few hours of . You might consider making him a cash offer for the tractor that would leave you some room to make a few bucks when you re-sell it, given that you already have invested some $$.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

deerhide said:


> caryc,
> Just because the engine oil is black, especially in a diesel, doesn't mean it's no good. When you change it and the filter, the new oil will likely be black after just a few hours of . You might consider making him a cash offer for the tractor that would leave you some room to make a few bucks when you re-sell it, given that you already have invested some $$.


My nephew's friend who inherited this tractor lives across the street from the lady who owned it. She had a few acres with horses. She had been widowed from some years so I don't think the thing had been maintained for some time. Tail lights and head lights broken. Some of the grease fitting plugged up so I had to use one of those hammer injectors with penetrating oil to get them to work. This thing hadn't even been greased for quite a while. Roll bar was missing on it. Seat was just the metal bucket. One of the rear tires is actually mounted backwards with the treads going the wrong way. The battery is too big for it so the hood won't close all the way. 

Lots of indications that the poor thing was rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

deerhide said:


> caryc,
> Just because the engine oil is black, especially in a diesel, doesn't mean it's no good. When you change it and the filter, the new oil will likely be black after just a few hours of . You might consider making him a cash offer for the tractor that would leave you some room to make a few bucks when you re-sell it, given that you already have invested some $$.


I agree with diesels making the oil black Much faster than a gasser will. I've moved away from gas tractors completely now and the oil gets black pretty quickly.
That's not to say the one you're working on has had good maintenance but color is not a good indicator on a diesel.
As to what type of oil to use, if the manufacturer does not specify a particular type, I would just use a good 15w40 diesel rated oil like Rotella or Delvac.
I know that "best oil" threads can get long and contentious but I'm of the school that says regular changes with a good diesel rated oil is the best thing for your engine in the long run.


----------

